# Knowle Battery & Woodland Fort



## ZCDVP (May 19, 2012)

This was my very first time out on a explore i loved every second of it and can’t wait to get back out 

First up is Woodland Fort would have liked to gone deeper into this one but would like to have been with another person




IMG_0074 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0073 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0071 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0070 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0069 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0068 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0065 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0064 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0062 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0061 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0059 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0058 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0057 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0055 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0054 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0053 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0051 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0050 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0049 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0048 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0047 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0043 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0042 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0038 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0037 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0033 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0028 by ZCDVP, on Flickr

Next up is knowle Battery this is only about 30 seconds walk from my place 




IMG_0009 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0008 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0007 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0005 by ZCDVP, on Flickr




IMG_0001 by ZCDVP, on Flickr

Hope you like them


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2012)

For a first explore you did well,cracking photos


----------



## ZCDVP (May 19, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> For a first explore you did well,cracking photos



Thank you flyboys90


----------



## dangerous dave (May 19, 2012)

loads of this round plym for you to get stuck into


----------



## sennelager66 (May 19, 2012)

Really great photos. Sometimes it is best to be out on your own. No time constraints and not worries other than your own personal safety. Welcome and that's fur popping your cherry on this site.


----------



## ZCDVP (May 19, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> loads of this round plym for you to get stuck into



Thank you for the reply dangerous dave i agree lots of forts around plym and lots of interesting buildings to explore i already have my list that I would like to explore.



sennelager66 said:


> Really great photos. Sometimes it is best to be out on your own. No time constraints and not worries other than your own personal safety. Welcome and that's fur popping your cherry on this site.



Thank you for the kind words sennelager66 i did enjoy it being out on my own nice and quiet and relaxing and only had to look out for my own safety. I’ve been lurking on the forum for a long time and finally set a date to go out and explore back out again starting on Monday.


----------



## jonney (May 19, 2012)

cracking start there ZCDVP that to do list will keep getting bigger and bigger no matter how many sites you cross off it


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2012)

Nice one looked a couple of great places to explore. Notice the idiots tried to burn the place, they never learn.


----------



## ZCDVP (May 19, 2012)

jonney said:


> cracking start there ZCDVP that to do list will keep getting bigger and bigger no matter how many sites you cross off it



I agree Jonney i can see that the list will be never ending 



night crawler said:


> Nice one looked a couple of great places to explore. Notice the idiots tried to burn the place, they never learn.



Hi night crawler i did notice that people have been setting fires up there which is a huge shame the history in the city is huge and. Should be preserved for others to enjoy just as much as we do by capturing it in our photos.


----------



## seansamurai1 (May 19, 2012)

Woodland fort, walking distance from my house


----------



## ZCDVP (May 19, 2012)

seansamurai1 said:


> Woodland fort, walking distance from my house



Same for me it’s wonderful that we live in walking distance to two great buildings.


----------



## maxmix (May 19, 2012)

Really like the look of this, thanks for the pics


----------



## TeeJF (May 20, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## ZCDVP (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind words all i took another trip up to the fort again today and got some more photos from inside the cookhouse but can’t upload them due to already using my upload limit for Flickr


----------



## the_historian (May 23, 2012)

Superb. Reports like this make me feel 15 again!


----------



## Bambii (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like Plymouth is a very interesting place! These are the sort of places I loved as a kid - am rediscovering my inner child now through various explores ;-)
Love the pics


----------



## ZCDVP (May 23, 2012)

Just wanted to add some news i have been given permission to go inside knowle battery to go around the various rooms and tunnels to take photos just trying to confirm a date and time at the moment.


----------

